# Talking to an Exporter - Anyone interested in this Fishlist?



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

I am currently talking to an exporter about terms and etc. I may or may not go with them. Does anyone like the species that they have? If I were to order from them would anyone be interested in ordering anything in bulk or more than just one or two? Im going to see what I can work out with them. Im more interested in plecos and apistos. Dont plan on anything at the moment but I want to get an idea of what if anything you guys would want to order. Im also getting a pricelist from them and a list of apistos and other plecos they can get unless someone also wants to get something that isnt listed and is from SA. 

ANCISTRINAE GEN. SPC.	GOLD YELLOW
ANCISTRUS SP.	XENOCARA
ANCYSTRUS SP.	CUCUTA PLECOST
APISTOGRAMA INIRIDAE	APISTOGRAMA INIRIDAE
APTERONOTUS ALBIFRONS BLACK GHOST
APTERONOTUS ALBIFRONS BLACK GHOST
APTERONOTUS LEPTORHYNCHUS BROWN GHOST
APTERONOTUS LEPTORHYNCHUS BROWN GHOST
ARIUS JORDANI	BLACK FIN SHARK
ASTRONOTUS OCELLATUS OSCAR FISH WILD
BOULENGERELLA MACULATA	NEDDLE FISH
BUNOCEPHALUS CORACOIDEUS BANJO CATFISH
CARNEGIELLA MARTAE	CARNEGIELLA MARTAE
CARNEGIELLA STRIGATA MARBLED HATCHET FISH
CHAESTOSTOMA SPC	BLUE DIAMOND
CHAETOSTOMA SP2. VAR. PUNCTATUS	SPOTTED ALBINO PLECO
CHALCEUS MACROLEPIDOTUS RED TAIL CHALCEUS
COLOSSOMA BIDENS	RED PAKU
CORRYDORA OLGA	CORRYDORA OLGA
CORYDORA AGASSISI	CORYDORA AGASSISI
CORYDORA ARMATUS	CORYDORA ARMATUS
CORYDORA BROCHIS	CORYDORA BROCHIS
CORYDORA MELINI	CORYDORA MELINI
CORYDORA METAE	CORYDORA METAE
CORYDORA NANUS	CORYDORA NANUS
CORYDORA PUNTATUS	CORYDORA PUNTATUS
CORYDORA RABAUTI	CORYDORA RABAUTI
CORYDORA VERDE	CORYDORA VERDE
CORYDORA YULY	CORYDORA YULY
CORYDORAS ASTATUS	CORYDORAS ASTATUS
CORYDORAS HABROSUS CORYDORAS HABROSUS 
CRENICHLA SPECIAL	GOLD PIKE
EIGENMANNIA VIRESCENS TRANSPARENT KNIFE
FARLOWELLA ACUS TWIG CATFISH
HEMIGRAMMUS ARMSTRONGUI	GOLD TETRA
HEMIGRAMMUS RHODOSTOMUS RUMMY NOSE TETRA
HEMIODUS INMACULATUS BLACK TAIL HEMIODUS
HYPHESSOBRYCON SWEGLESI RED PHANTOM TETRA
HYPOSTOMUS SP1	GUACAMAYA PLECO
LEPORACANTHICUS GALAXIAS VAMPIRE PLECO
LEPORACANTHICUS TRIACTIS	REDFIN BLACK SPOTTED
LORICARIA PARVA	LORICARIA
MICROGLANIS POECILUS DWARF MARBLED CATFISH
MIKROGEOPHAGUS RAMIREZI RAMIREZI
MYLEUS RUBRIPINNIS RED HOOK
NEMATOBRYCON PALMERI	EMPEROR TETRA
OTOCINCLUS AFFINIS OTOCINCLUS
PANAQUE SPC. NIGROLINEATUS	BROKEN LINE ROYAL PLECO
PARACHEIRODON AXELRODI CARDINAL TETRA SM
PARACHEIRODON AXELRODI CARDINAL TETRA JUMBO
PIMELODUS PICTUS SPOTTED PIMELODELA
PLATYDORAS COSTATUS	SPOTTED RAPHAEL CATFISH
PLATYDORAS SP	STRIPPED RAPHAEL
POTAMOTRIGON HYSTRIX	FRESHWATER STINGRAY 
POTAMOTRIGON MOTORO	MOTORO STINGRAY 
PTEROPHYLLUM ALTUM ALTUM ANGEL SMALL
SHIFER KNIFE OSSA	OSSA KNIFE FISH (GHOST)
SYMPHISODON AEQUISFACIATA	GREEN DISCUS


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I might be interested in some of the Cory cats.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm all about SA fish if you can get some hard to find rasboras then I'm in or Otocinclus zebra or n.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

CORYDORAS HABROSUS!!!!! Interested in 5 if you can work things out. What is SA?


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

South American


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I'd also be interested in some CORYDORAS HABROSUS...maybe 8-12 of them


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

Here is an updated list they sent me.

Abramites hypselonotus	Marbled headstander
Aequidens pulcher	Blue acara
Agamyxis pectinifrons	Whitebarred/Spotted raphael catfish 
Amblydoras hancockii	Blue-eye catfish
Ancistrinae sp (L106) L	L- 106 Spotted orange seam pleco L
Ancistrinae sp (L106) M	L- 106 Spotted orange seam pleco M
Ancistrinae sp (L106) S	L- 106 Spotted orange seam pleco S
Ancistrinae sp (L128) L	L- 128 L
Ancistrinae sp (L128) M	L- 128 M
Ancistrinae sp (L128) S	L- 128 S
Ancistrinae sp (L200) L	L- 200 Green pleco L
Ancistrinae sp (L200) M	L- 200 Green pleco M
Ancistrinae sp (L200) S	L- 200 Green pleco S
Ancistrinae sp (L239)	L- 239 Blue panaque
Ancistrus sp (L182)	L- 182 Starlight bristlenose catfish
Ancistrus triradiatus (LDA72)	LDA- 72
Anostomus anostomus	Striped headstander
Aphyocharax anisitsi	Bloodfin tetra 
Apistogramma agassizii	Agassiz's dwarf cichlid 
Apistogramma iniridae	Apistogramma Iniridae
Apistogramma macmasteri	Apistogramma macmasteri
Apteronotus albifrons L	Black ghost L
Apteronotus albifrons M/S	Black ghost M/S
Apteronotus leptorhynchus	Brown ghost
Astronotus ocellatus Oscar
Axelrodia riesei	Ruby tetra
Biotodoma cupido	Greenstreaked eartheater
Boulengerella maculata L	Spotted pike-characin L
Boulengerella maculata M/S	Spotted pike-characin M/S
Brochis splendens	Emerald Catfish
Bunocephalus coracoideus L	Guitarrita / Banjo catfish L
Bunocephalus coracoideus M/S	Guitarrita / Banjo catfish M/S
Carnegiella marthae	Blackwing hatchetfish
Carnegiella strigata	Marbled hatchetfish
Chaetostoma cf thomsoni (L187b)	L- 187b Striped bulldog pleco
Chaetostoma sp (L187a)	L- 187a Spotted buldog pleco
Chalceus erythrurus	Tucan fish
Chalceus macrolepidotus	Pinktail chalceus
Characidium fasciatum Darter characin 
Charax stenopterus Charax stenopterus 
Chilodus punctatus	Spotted headstander 
Colomesus asellus	Amazon puffer
Colossoma macropomum	Tambaqui
Copeina guttata	Redspotted tetra
Corydoras aeneus Bronze cory
Corydoras agassizii	Spotted cory
Corydoras arcuatus	Skunk cory
Corydoras axeroldi	Pink cory
Corydoras concolor Slate cory
Corydoras deckeri	Corydoras deckeri
Corydoras delphax	False blochi catfish
Corydoras elegans	Elegant cory
Corydoras eques	Corydoras eques
Corydoras habrosus	Salt and pepper catfish
Corydoras hastatus	Dwarf cory
Corydoras julii	Leopard cory
Corydoras leucomelas	False spotted catfish
Corydoras loxozonus (C82)	C- 82 Corydoras loxozonus
Corydoras melanistius	Bluespotted cory
Corydoras melanotaenia	Green gold catfish
Corydoras melini	Bandit cory
Corydoras metae	Masked cory
Corydoras nanus	Corydoras nanus
Corydoras punctatus	Spotfin cory
Corydoras rabautii	Rust cory
Corydoras septentrionalis	Northern longnose cory
Crenicichla geayi	Halfbanded pike cichlid 
Crenicichla strigata	Strigata crenicichla
Ctenolucius hujeta	Hujeta / Gar characin 
Dekeyseria pulcher (L052) L	L- 052 Butterfly pleco L
Dekeyseria pulcher (L052) M	L- 052 Butterfly pleco M
Dekeyseria pulcher (L052) S	L- 052 Butterfly pleco S
Dianema longibarbis	Porthole catfish
Dicrossus filamentosus	Chessboard cichlid 
Eigenmannia virescens	Glass knifefish
Exodon paradoxus	Bucktooth tetra
Farlowella gracilis L	Mottled twig catfish L
Farlowella gracilis M/S	Mottled twig catfish M/S
Gasteropelecus maculatus	Spotted hatchetfish
Gasteropelecus sternicla River hatchetfish
Geophagus pellegrini	Yellowhump eartheater 
Geophagus surinamensis Redstriped eartheater 
Glyptoperichthys gibbiceps (L083)	L- 083 Leopard pleco
Gymnotus carapo	Banded knifefish
Hemigrammus armstrongi	Gold tetra
Hemigrammus rhodostomus L	Rummi-nose tetra L
Hemigrammus rhodostomus M/S	Rummi-nose tetra M/S
Hemigrammus unilineatus	Featherfin tetra
Hemiodus gracilis	Red hemiodus
Hemiodus unimaculatus	Black hemiodus
Heros severus	Banded cichlid
Heros sp (2)	Hoplarchus psittacus
Hexanematichthys seemanni	Tete sea catfish 
Hypancistrus inspector (L201) L	L- 201 L
Hypancistrus inspector (L201) M	L- 201 M
Hypancistrus inspector (L201) S	L- 201 S
Hypancistrus sp. (L129) L- 129 Columbian zebra pleco
Hyphessobrycon copelandi	Callistus tetra
Hyphessobrycon ecuadoriensis	Hyphessobrycon ecuadoriensis
Hyphessobrycon loretoensis	Loreto tetra
Hyphessobrycon metae	Meta tetra
Hyphessobrycon sweglesi	Red phantom tetra
Hypostomus sp L	Hypostomus sp L
Hypostomus sp M	Hypostomus sp M
Hypostomus sp S	Hypostomus sp S
Hypostomus sp XL	Hypostomus sp XL
Kryptopterus bicirrhis	Glass catfish 
Leporacanthicus galaxias (L007) L	L- 007 Galaxy pleco L
Leporacanthicus galaxias (L007) M	L- 007 Galaxy pleco M
Leporacanthicus galaxias (L007) S	L- 007 Galaxy pleco S
Leporacanthicus triactis (L091) L	L- 091 Three beacon pleco L
Leporacanthicus triactis (L091) M	L- 091 Three beacon pleco M
Leporacanthicus triactis (L091) S	L- 091 Three beacon pleco S
Leporinus fasciatus	Black-banded leporinus
Mesonauta festivus	Flag cichlid
Metynnis hypsauchen L	Silver dollar L
Metynnis hypsauchen M/S	Silver dollar M/S
Microglanis iheringi	South american bumblebee catfish
Mikrogeophagus ramirezi Ram cichild
Monocirrhus polyacanthus	Amazon leaffish
Myleus rubripinnis L	Redhook myleus L
Myleus rubripinnis M/S	Redhook myleus M/S
Nannostomus eques	Brown pencilfish
Nannostomus trifasciatus	Threestripe pencilfish
Nannostomus unifasciatus	Oneline pencilfish 
Nematobrycon lacortei	Rainbow tetra
Nematobrycon palmeri	Emperor tetra
Osteoglossum bicirrhosum L	Arawana L
Osteoglossum bicirrhosum M	Arawana M
Osteoglossum bicirrhosum S (Baby)	Arawana S (Baby)
Osteoglossum bicirrhosum XL	Arawana XL
Osteoglossum ferreirai	Black arawana
Otocinclus affinis	Golden otocinclus
Panaque albomaculatus (LDA031) L	LDA- 031 Orange spotted pleco L
Panaque albomaculatus (LDA031) M	LDA- 031 Orange spotted pleco M
Panaque albomaculatus (LDA031) S	LDA- 031 Orange spotted pleco S
Panaque maccus (L104) L	L- 104 Clown pleco L
Panaque maccus (L104) M/S	L- 104 Clown pleco M/S
Panaque nigrolineatus (L190) L	L- 190 Royal pleco L
Panaque nigrolineatus (L190) M	L- 190 Royal pleco M
Panaque nigrolineatus (L190) S	L- 190 Royal pleco S
Panaque nigrolineatus (L190) XL	L- 190 Royal pleco XL
Panaque sp (L090)	L- 090 Papa panaque
Panaque sp (L191) G	L- 191 Dull eyed royal pleco G
Panaque sp (L191) M	L- 191 Dull eyed royal pleco M
Panaque sp (L191) S	L- 191 Dull eyed royal pleco S
Panaque sp (L330) L	L- 330 Watermelon pleco L
Panaque sp (L330) M/S	L- 330 Watermelon pleco M/S
Paracheirodon axelrodi L	Cardinal tetra L
Paracheirodon axelrodi M	Cardinal tetra M
Paracheirodon axelrodi S	Cardinal tetra S
Paracheirodon axelrodi XL	Cardinal tetra XL
Paracheirodon innesi Neon tetra
Paracheirodon simulans L	Green Neon tetra L
Paracheirodon simulans M	Green Neon tetra M
Paracheirodon simulans S	Green Neon tetra S
Paratrygon aiereba	Discus ray 
Peckoltia sabaji (L075) L	L- 075 Para pleco L
Peckoltia sabaji (L075) M	L- 075 Para pleco M
Peckoltia sabaji (L075) S	L- 075 Para pleco S
Peckoltia sp (2)	Flash zebra peckoltia
Peckoltia sp (L041) L- 041
Peckoltia sp (L049) L- 049
Peckoltia sp (L147)	L- 147
Peckoltia sp (L211) L- 211
Piaractus brachypomus	Pirapitinga / Red pacu
Pimelodella gracilis	Graceful pimelodella
Pimelodus blochii	Bloch's catfish
Pimelodus pictus	Pictus cat / Angelicus pictus
Platydoras costatus	Raphael catfish
Potamotrygon castacensis	Potamotrygon castacensis
Potamotrygon histrix L	Porcupine river stingray L
Potamotrygon histrix M	Porcupine river stingray M
Potamotrygon histrix S	Porcupine river stingray S
Potamotrygon motoro sp. Amazonas L	Ocellate river stingray sp. Amazonas L
Potamotrygon motoro sp. Amazonas M/S	Ocellate river stingray sp. Amazonas M/S
Potamotrygon motoro sp. Orinoco L	Ocellate river stingray sp. Orinoco L
Potamotrygon motoro sp. Orinoco M/S	Ocellate river stingray sp. Orinoco M/S
Potamotrygon motoro sp. Orinoco XL	Ocellate river stingray sp. Orinoco XL
Potamotrygon orbignyi L	Smooth back river stingray L
Potamotrygon orbignyi M/S	Smooth back river stingray M/S
Potamotrygon reticulatus L	Reticulate stingray L
Potamotrygon reticulatus M/S	Reticulate stingray M/S
Potamotrygon schroederi L	Rosette river stingray L
Potamotrygon schroederi M/S	Rosette river stingray M/S
Potamotrygon scobina	Raspy river stingray
Pseudolithoxus anthrax (L235) L	L- 235 Flyer cat L
Pseudolithoxus anthrax (L235) M	L- 235 Flyer cat M
Pseudolithoxus anthrax (L235) S	L- 235 Flyer cat S
Pseudopimelodus zungaro Big bumble bee catfish
Pterophyllum altum L	Altum angel L
Pterophyllum altum M	Altum angel M
Pterophyllum altum S	Altum angel S
Pterophyllum leopoldi	Pterophyllum leopoldi
Pterophyllum scalare L	Angelfish L
Pterophyllum scalare M/S	Angelfish M/S
Rhamphichthys rostratus	Ossa knife
Rineloricaria sp (1)	Rineloricaria sp (1)
Satanoperca daemon	Threespot eartheater
Satanoperca jurupari Demon eartheater
Semaprochilodus insignis	Flag-tailed prochilodus
Sturisoma aureum L	Giant whiptail L
Sturisoma aureum M/S	Giant whiptail M
Sturisoma tenuirostre	Sturisoma tenuirostre
Sturisomatichthys leightoni	Leightons störwels
Symphysodon aequifasciatus L	Blue discus L
Symphysodon aequifasciatus M	Blue discus M
Symphysodon aequifasciatus S	Blue discus S
Thoracocharax stellatus	Spotfin hatchetfish
Uaru fernandezyepezi L	Uaru fernandezyepezi L
Uaru fernandezyepezi M	Uaru fernandezyepezi M
Uaru fernandezyepezi S	Uaru fernandezyepezi S
Uaru fernandezyepezi XL	Uaru fernandezyepezi XL


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Apaa, I think it would be a courtesy to not post the pricelist publicly. If you want to share it with the group it should be done on the SCAPE private site: http://www.turbomkt.com/scape/


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah, I wasnt planning on listing it here publicly. Thats not a good practice generally.

Someone else asked me about that, the L numbers arent prices, they are pleco numbers that arent identified properly yet or were assigned a number for lack of identification. L200, L128 etc.


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

i'm interested in 4 or 6 pterophilum altum(ALTUM ANGEL)and some corys.

cesar.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

I would too be intrested in cories and apistos


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

I was told to contact them in a day or two to see what other apistos they can collect at this time aside from what they have right now. Hopefully some good stuff. I want some things that are harder to find. Its strange how common some things are but they dont get imported to the US and they are commonin Asia and Europe huh? Some things simply arent legal to import though. In the last few years more and more things are being introduced into the hobby and imported to the US. European and Asian countries have had a lot more diversity then we have I think.


----------



## Hawaiian (Aug 17, 2005)

Boy do I wish you were closer. I would be interested in at least 100 small altum angels. Maybe even some of the wild blue discus. Im in the middle of the nation and getting any here is nearly impossible. Especially the altums.

Ike


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I would be interested in the rummy nose or the cardinal tetras. Depends on pricing but I am guessing this is about as cheap as they get. I am looking to fill a 60g, but do have a budget. I think a massive school of either tetra is exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Go for the simulans if you can....


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Why They dont seem to be as colorful. I like the contrast of the blue and red with the green plants and black rocks. I also like the white and red of the rummy nose agains green and black.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

im interested on Rummy Nose Tetra, may be 8pcs. of them and if the prices will save me money im also interested for some cardinals tetra Jumbo.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

Here is a pic of the altums. Im not sure if the size is actual small or what though.

I never had any angels aside from the LFS variety but they seem hard to get as not many are listed on the web.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Apaa if you ever want altums at a lfs go to ptf. They are very nice and healthy.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Jul 15, 2006)

there are a few fish i am looking for. i am kinda knew not 100% what i want. i been looking at cories 8-10 but i want blue ones like the one listed here. 
http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_cory4.php

Golden otocinclus 6-8

i am also looking for 8-10 small angelfish.

are these wild or common or high quality? please let me know prices.


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

turtlehead said:


> Apaa if you ever want altums at a lfs go to ptf. They are very nice and healthy.


I was there last Sunday. They don't have any altums. Only have different variety of regular angles.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

They are uncommon there, just ask them and they will have them.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Aren't Golden otocinclus just common otos you can find at petsmart?


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

The corydoras aeneus is the green ones that are readily available also arent they?

Their fish list has some pretty comon items. I talked to them yesterday and they have more things but they arent listed because they dont have full boxes or only a few of this that was collected. Most of the fish are collected but they do breed many of them also.

I asked about plants and they have plants "but the quantity we have is low because they are native" whatever that means. Not sure if they collect them in the wild also, I forgot to ask them when I was talking to them. I dont know of any plants that arent already readily available, or is there a lot thats not imported from the Amazon? I didnt know what plants to ask for from the Amazon so I am not sure exactly what they have to offer yet. Its kind of strange talking to them because some things their translations are straightforward or I dont quite understand them fully.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

here is a pic of the corys they have. They arent blue looking. I havent seen any blue cories but theres a lot I havent seen lol.

This is the aeneus


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Jul 15, 2006)

thats cool also. i just saw that one from the web site and really really liked it. i would still like the corys.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

Ive asked that guy dozens of times to get some apistos and he never says that he asked. Ill ask next time I see the fish guy. He must never see the fish guy. When I need something I go to his store first to give small business my business.

I was inthere today and I didnt see any either.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

Macmasteri vieja hongsloi iniridae they have right now, he is going to see what can be rounded up.

Here is the plant list. They seem to have strict plant laws, but not fish. They dont really have much as far as plants go.

Anubia lanceolata
Aponogeton crispus
Cabomba caroliniana 
Cabomba furcata
Ceratophyllum demersum 
Cryptocoryna wendtii brown
Cryptocoryne wendtii green
Echinodorus bleheri
Echinodorus harbich 
Echinodorus horemanii 
Echinodorus macrophyllus
Egeria densa 
Hygrophila corymbosa ''angustifolia''
Hygrophila polysperma 
Rotala Macrandra
Rotala wallichi


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

What apisto's are you looking for...? I could help keep an eye out for you if I see the ones your looking for.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

Borellii
Macmasteri
vieja *
hongsloi *
iniridae *
uaupesi "Blutkehl" *
breitbinden
cruzi *
Bitaeniata
uaupesi *

The ones with asterisks are at the top of the list. I dont want line breds with malformed jaws and stuff like that though. Not everyone line breeds to make money Iknow but a lot of people line breed to the point of deformities, especially the Cackatoos. Ther twisted spine and defoprmed jaws are signs of hardcore line breeding.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

So what happened to this? Any updates?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

RE: Apistos ... I think Cesar Mora (mora is his user name here) breeds them ... he lives here in SoCal.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

Im getting together a list of fish. I am not sure if Mora wants anything or not. Ive got several boxes togther so far. Do you want anything in quantity?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I'd still like 6 Corydoras habrosus, and I think Cesar said he wanted 4-6 altums. Anyway, I couldn't find the information in the thread, but how are the fish going to be distributed?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I am interested in quite a few tetras. Rummynose, cardinal or both. It really depends on the pricing. I should have some plants by this weekend so mid september I would be interested in the fish. If it is a little earlier than I guess I could handle that.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

It takes about 12 to 18 hours from packaging to get the fish shipped here to LAX. I pick them up and pay shipping and agent fees. I have a couple boxes that I will drop off. Depending on the day of the order and when it comes in I guess depends on how things get distributed. I would like to set it up and hopefully get it on a Fri afternoon or Sat so it can be divided up quickly.

If anyone has any ideas chime in. If you want a pricelist let me know.

Shipping and agent fees (import fees) will be split up per box or half box depending on what it is. The more ordered the cheaper per piece it is. The per piece is pretty cheap but the shipping and fees are usually a couple hundred dollars. Look at the price list and then decide if its cost effective for you. Look at what some fish retail for and look at the price list. If you only want one fish its not worth it but if you want to trade fish with swomeone else or even sell them its worth it.

If you want a pricelist PM me. You must elave your email address because PM wont hold the entire list. You also must be able to pick up fish in the LA area. I cant ship boxes of fish all across America at the moment.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

I had a dropship order made for a guy in the midwest fromthis company. They had what he wanted but the things that I wanted and the Altums and C hasbrosus werent available. I guess thats how it goes sometime. Ill keep looking around though until I find one that has the things that I want.

I talked to Southland Aquatics about a private order (they want storefront information etc that I dont have) but I havent heard from them back. They supposedly have lots of Apistos and corys and plecos (oh my). Ill keep bugging them until they call block me or something.

Sorry this one didnt work out this time, at least not for us.


----------



## DustyBusyBellasPets (Jan 27, 2009)

I am always interested in fish if the price is good, the fish are healthy and that they are not trans shipped. I also buy in quanity.


----------

